# Little's Room



## Little (Sep 9, 2008)

Sooo I was trying to work out the logistics of putting up a mirror in  my room on a hinge so that I can adjust the angle to see the back of my  head in the other mirror, fun right. 

I was using Bryce to help me, and ended up creating an entire section of my room! 

Only  spent 45 minutes on it, so its very rough. Its all my own work apart  from the taps that are standard bryce! The lighting is set up exactly  as that of my room! Might not look like much but I'm really pleased with it =)


The render looks a lot better in  bryce... but when I save the image it looks bad lol. and photoshop  isn't working so paint is the only thing i could use to crop and change  the file type!

oh and i've not put in the hinged mirror yet! but  im going to make a Gif of it opening and closing to explain to my  clever DIY friend how i need it to open close and sit!


----------



## dice (Sep 10, 2008)

*removed


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 10, 2008)

nice textures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what did you use to make he scene?


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome, another proof that Bryce shouldn't just be used for C4Ds.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 10, 2008)

That dresser is quite large and I'm jealous!

...a sink in your room? If this is a bedroom, that's the first I've seen that! I can imagine how helpful that would be, though. Also, jealous.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 10, 2008)

"a sink in your room"
Around here that passes for ensuite.


----------



## Little (Sep 10, 2008)

Hehe cheeers =p

Done in Bryce. 

Just found out what cinema 4d is! no idea what the differences between bryce and C4d are bust i know bryce is for like... nature scenes and abstracty landscapes. So i'm in the process of dow... buying C4D =) I'm rubbish at 3d but it looks fun to play with!


I'm soooo lucky with my room at the moment. I have a sink as shown, and a bath as well! Just a bath randomly in the corner of my room under the stairs hehe!! I'll have to take a picture so people can compare !

Though I realised that my sink actually jets out loads from the cabinet its in, rather than how I did it in the picture (I Should have turned around and looked at it!!!!!)


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 10, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> I'm soooo lucky with my room at the moment. I have a sink as shown, and a bath as well! Just a bath randomly in the corner of my room under the stairs hehe!! I'll have to take a picture so people can compare !


Ah, so neat!  I guess that setup is not quite common here (at least in my area of Canada).


----------



## Orc (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice topic Little. I need to get creative now already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to do 3D too.
C4D, as I googled = Cinema 4D. I think they take landscapes made in Bryce and import them into that software.

If I had a sink in my room, I'd probably drown in it.


----------



## saxamo (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm glad I can count on you to always be nerdy, little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although remaking your room in Bryce is something that never occurred to me. And my room is really flipping sweet and colorful. Does it scale well? Like if I give it the exact dimensions (feet and inches) of my room will it recreate it to scale?. Same goes for cabinets and tables and whatnot. Does it do that? If I take pictures of some of the artwork and posters I have hanging up, can I import those into Bryce?


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 12, 2008)

We dont see the full room though thats only one side  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking good so far.


----------

